# Alaqua River/Choctaw. Bay



## Choctaw Mike (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone ever fish the mouth of the Alaqua river where it meets the choctawhatchee bay? 

What can i expect over there?


----------



## Borty (Nov 3, 2008)

Do not fish there! There are no fish in Alaqua!

Just kidding, it is loaded with trout, redfish , and flounder. Also, a lot of boats have been at the ramp lately.


----------

